
Open source tool to build synthetic data - alig90s
This is a great open source tool to generate synthetic data to train ml &#x2F; ai models to preserve privacy in user and sensitive data. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;gretelai&#x2F;gretel-synthetics
======
alexwatson405
Training tutorial and Google Colaboratory here: [https://medium.com/gretel-
ai/create-artificial-data-with-gre...](https://medium.com/gretel-ai/create-
artificial-data-with-gretel-synthetics-and-google-colaboratory-2e36609bf192)

